# How do I know if an iPhone is unlocked for other carriers?



## Kbear09090 (Jul 22, 2012)

My ex gave me an iPhone to use for my son. She is ATT and I am T-Mobile. She says she unlocked it but seems unsure. How can I tell if it has been unlocked to for use with other carriers?

iPhone model A1532. Apple iPhone 5c


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Put the T mobile Sim in, restart the phone if it reports invalid sim - it is locked


----------



## Kbear09090 (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't have a nano sim card. I need to know before I go any farther.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Take it into a TMobile phone shop and ask as an existing customer they will I am sure be only too pleased to tell you

Or see here
https://appletoolbox.com/2016/08/how-do-i-know-if-my-iphone-is-unlocked/


----------



## Hux1 (Nov 14, 2017)

The only easy way to find out is by popping another SIM card into the phone. As suggested above, just pop into a T-Mobile store and they'll be able to assist you.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Indeed as I posted


> Put the T mobile Sim in, restart the phone if it reports invalid sim - it is locked


but the response was


> I don't have a nano sim card. I need to know before I go any farther.


so then I made the second suggestion.


----------

